# USA visit visa want help



## lucky_sonu0000 (Feb 19, 2011)

hey everyone...

i want some info about visit visa of usa..

i am female from pakistan lahore 21 years single.. i have blood relation relative there in usa and they want to sponcer me for visit tour..
last year i also vist dubai for 1 month.. now i want to go usa for tour..

i want to know some detail about it..

which paper i want to atach in my visit case..??
which papers i want from my relatives who live there in usa..??
can i extend my visa more then 3 or 6 months..??
i will have permission to work there or not..??
and i want to know how much time it takes..?? mean all procedure take..??

i will wait for answers....
thanx


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You can make an online application at the USA Embassy in Islamabad

Embassy of the United States Islamabad Pakistan - Home

This site gives you all the information you require to obtain a tourist visa to the US.

You are NOT allowed to work during your tourist visit.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

TROLL ALERT


----------



## lucky_sonu0000 (Feb 19, 2011)

if i will go usa through b-2 visit visa..??
can i do paper marriage..??


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

lucky_sonu0000 said:


> if i will go usa through b-2 visit visa..??
> can i do paper marriage..??



Paper marriage??
You mean you want to go visit on a B2 visa and marry someone while you're there..... to immigrate??


----------



## lucky_sonu0000 (Feb 19, 2011)

yup is it possible..???


----------



## lucky_sonu0000 (Feb 19, 2011)

and tell me procedure..?? if i will go usa through visit then can i apply for change my visa status b-2 to any other status...??


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

lucky_sonu0000 said:


> and tell me procedure..?? if i will go usa through visit then can i apply for change my visa status b-2 to any other status...??


This is not possible. You will have to move back to your country and apply for the new visa. If you already have a boyfriend living legally in the US, then you can apply for the K1 visa (if he has a green card or is an American citizen) or for a spouse visa (e.g., H4 or L2, depending on his visa), but in this case he will have to go to Pakistan to get married with you first.


----------



## lucky_sonu0000 (Feb 19, 2011)

yes i already have bf there and US citizen....
now is this possible?? if i go through b-2 visa then i can apply for k1 visa..??
or if any us employer sponcer for job then i can change my b-2 visa status..??


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

lucky_sonu0000 said:


> yes i already have bf there and US citizen....


Good. 



lucky_sonu0000 said:


> now is this possible?? if i go through b-2 visa then i can apply for k1 visa..??


No. You can't do that. You have to apply for your K1 visa while living in Pakistan.



lucky_sonu0000 said:


> or if any us employer sponcer for job then i can change my b-2 visa status..??


No, because that is not how it works. After moving to the US on your K1 visa and getting your green card after marrying, you will be able to work with no restrictions in the US.


----------



## lucky_sonu0000 (Feb 19, 2011)

can u tell me from which procedure i can settle in usa after getting b-2 visa..??

what can i apply for change my status of b-2 visa..??

i want any solution..??


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

I already answered you. You can't change your B2 status while in the US. You have to be in Pakistan. So sit down and wait for your K1 visa.


----------



## lucky_sonu0000 (Feb 19, 2011)

ok thanx


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

lucky_sonu0000 said:


> and tell me procedure..?? if i will go usa through visit then can i apply for change my visa status b-2 to any other status...??



It has been done before, but it's very risky.
if you go on a B2 visa with an intention to change status while you are on a tourist visa, in theory you're committing immigration fraud....B2 is just for tourism.
It has been done.... but it's very risky.
If you get accused of immigration fraud, you might well incur a permanent ban from the US.....
So really not worth it!
Best to go through the fiancee visa route... less complicated, and less risky..... and you get to be able to work as soon as you arrive in the US.


----------

